

Show HN: 312Seasons - jbstevens6
http://www.312seasons.com/Home/About
I've recently learned .NET4 MVC3 and wanted to push something out on my own. This is my first on-my-own app. All feedback is welcome!
======
ZanderEarth32
Might want to add 'Show HN:' to your title to garner a little more attention.
From previous experience, 'Show HN' articles get more attention.

